# Garlic Habanero Dandelion Honey Pecans



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 22, 2021)

After a couple tries of trying to do a sugar-free version of my pecans I had gave up.  They just have to have that honey taste to balance them out.  Tried some keto honey and that stuff nasty!  I made some Dandelion Honey from recipe from Jeff and man is it good.  Tastes like honey.  This worked!  I owe a huge thanks to 

 jcam222
!  My pecans are back!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 22, 2021)

Guess going to have find some more  Dandelions now.  I read you can freeze them.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2021)

Sure do look good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 22, 2021)

Bet those are delicious. Love pecans


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 22, 2021)

Glad you liked the honey idea. So many ways to use it. Those look awesome!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 23, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Bet those are delicious. Love pecans


I finally ordered some of that Loot N' Booty Jolly Roger Jalapeno Garlic Black Rub.  Be here tomorrow.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2021)

Those would fit the bill Brian ! Sound tasty.

I have to try making that honey if I can find those sweeteners.
Thanks 

 jcam222


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2021)

Awesome!!!!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 23, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Those would fit the bill Brian ! Sound tasty.
> 
> I have to try making that honey if I can find those sweeteners.
> Thanks
> ...


I think you could use any of the artificial sweeteners other than Stevia. Both the allulose and Golden Lakanto are available on Amazon. It’s truly shocking how close to homey this is from a flavor standpoint. I’m going to do some hot honey wings soon with it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I think you could use any of the artificial sweeteners other than Stevia. Both the allulose and Golden Lakanto are available on Amazon. It’s truly shocking how close to homey this is from a flavor standpoint. I’m going to do some hot honey wings soon with it.


Was curious why Stevia would not work?  Pyure is my favorite sweetener but since you only use half as much as sugar I don't use when worried about volume.  I bought Golden Lakanto at Big Lots yesterday for $3.50 a bag.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Was curious why Stevia would not work?  Pyure is my favorite sweetener but since you only use half as much as sugar I don't use when worried about volume.  I bought Golden Lakanto at Big Lots yesterday for $3.50 a bag.


Dude I have to check our big lot!! I’d buy multiple cases for that price. What size bags? I think Stevia  be super bitter in this high concentration.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 23, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Dude I have to check our big lot!! I’d buy multiple cases for that price. What size bags? I think Stevia  be super bitter in this high concentration.


They just 8 oz but still not bad.  I could not find in store and order for pick up.  Girl showed me where they and was in one of those small isle out in the middle of walk way.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Pyure is my favorite sweetener


Pyure the only one I found that doesn't crystalize in simple syrup.


----------

